
How the GPU works - hanifvirani
http://c0de517e.blogspot.com/2008/04/gpu-part-1.html
======
mcritz
I might illustrate this as a flow chart. Would anyone be interested in that?

~~~
scorchin
As the vote count for comments has now been removed I feel the need to reply
with "Yes! Please!", however in doing so would not add anything to the wider
community.

So... I'd also appreciate any timings you could add to better understand where
bottlenecks appear in this flow chart diagram.

~~~
mcritz
_any timings you could add to better understand where bottlenecks appear in
this flow chart diagram_

I'll look into it. I need to contact the author & see if he's willing to
collaborate.

